
GDPR - mseebach
https://xkcd.com/1998/
======
scrollaway
"If any provision of this policy is found by a court to be unenforceable, it
nethertheless remains in force."

I could absolutely see this on a real TOS/Privacy Policy page.

~~~
bonyt
That's poking fun at a common contract clause called a severability clause[1].
The idea is that if one provision is held unenforceable (say, an
unconscionable arbitration clause or limitation on damages), the rest of the
agreement remains in force. These came about because some courts have found
that the unenforceability of some clause in an agreement changed the bargain
such that it wouldn't be fair to allow the rest of the agreement to remain in
force.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severability](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severability)

------
gvb
Before you click the link, be aware that the alt-text states:

 _By clicking anywhere, scrolling, or closing this notification, you agree to
be legally bound by the witch Sycorax within a cloven pine._

~~~
tonysdg
Hey, I've heard of worse retirement plans.

------
olivierduval
"By using this service, you opt-in to quartering troops in your home"... :-D

~~~
aoki
for anybody who didn't attend high school in the USA:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartering_Acts](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartering_Acts)

~~~
gizmo686
And the third amendment:

No Soldier shall, in time of peace be quartered in any house, without the
consent of the Owner, nor in time of war, but in a manner to be prescribed by
law.

